# Cattleya mossiae semi alba splash 'caribe' x self



## PeteM (Apr 11, 2021)

Picked up from orchid trail in October 2019. Too bad they closed, always had a great list of catts available. This is a first bloom seedling and first time for me blooming mossiae. Note to self never pot in a basket on a bench. I’m very disappointed with the dorsal sepal. I should just name it ‘Free Willy’, any chance that this improves?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2021)

Try Viagra? (Oh wrong reference?)


----------



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2021)

Lovely clone but the dorsal sepal thing is quite normal for many clones of mossiae. Erect dorsals are the exception rather than the rule! 
David


----------



## PeteM (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks. I just sold it on my local Maryland Facebook plant group. Cutthroat. I don’t have space for droopy dorsals. Think I’ll stay clear of mossiae seedlings.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Lovely clone but the dorsal sepal thing is quite normal for many clones of mossiae. Erect dorsals are the exception rather than the rule!
> David


Agreed. The mossiae flowers love to recurve backwards in most plants. The rare ones that have erect dorsal are stunning, esp if the petals are wider and holds upright. 

Seems like none of the 'splash' portion came through on this one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

the lip is very pretty.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 11, 2021)

I agree, that lip is spectacular. Must be pretty fragrant too!


----------



## tomp (Apr 12, 2021)

Pete, don’t give up on mossiae, they can really reward:


----------



## PeteM (Apr 12, 2021)

tomp said:


> Pete, don’t give up on mossiae, they can really reward:View attachment 26912
> View attachment 26913
> View attachment 26912
> View attachment 26913


Thanks for the encouragement and amazing pictures! Don't worry, I'm not throwing in the towel, the species actually seems to bloom well under my culture so that is a positive. My plan is to regroup.. and try to secure one with better form. From what others are reporting.. seems to be a rare find among seedlings. I'll probably try to invest in a mature plant. TBD, plenty of time and shopping is the fun part.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 12, 2021)

Chadwick sells divisions of his mossiaes each year. I am sure if you ask him he would be able to find a suitable one!
Tom that is one huge and amazing plant! I am very envious. As a windowsill grower I’ll never be able to grow something like that,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

Agreed! Fantastic coerulea!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 13, 2021)

wonderful display


----------



## PeteM (Apr 13, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Chadwick sells divisions of his mossiaes each year. I am sure if you ask him he would be able to find a suitable one!
> Tom that is one huge and amazing plant! I am very envious. As a windowsill grower I’ll never be able to grow something like that,
> David


Thanks for this recommendation, Art is helping me track down a full formed flower from a batch of seedlings in bud. Seems like I timed this correctly.


----------



## tomp (Apr 16, 2021)

Pete, another reason to search. I got this semi alba ‘H and R’ from Alan at Gold Country in 2012. 


I Pete,
got this C. mossiae Semi alba ‘H and R’ from Alan at Gold County in 2012.
Tom


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 16, 2021)

tomp said:


> Pete, another reason to search. I got this semi alba ‘H and R’ from Alan at Gold Country in 2012.
> View attachment 26990
> View attachment 26991
> I Pete,
> ...


Tom, are the sheath green on both your mossiaes? Have they bloomed from dry sheaths too?


----------



## PeteM (Apr 17, 2021)

tomp said:


> Pete, another reason to search. I got this semi alba ‘H and R’ from Alan at Gold Country in 2012.
> View attachment 26990
> View attachment 26991
> I Pete,
> ...


Wow. Exactly what I’m looking for, stunning flower, thanks for sharing. I agree, worth the effort of digging. I have two leads now, ended up getting in touch with Maria Mantellini this week and she has my name it the pot for a choice division of a semi alba. I’ll keep an eye out for this one as well.. I’ll try gold country and I’ve already checked out that dangerous H&R spring listing.. those 4N dowianas are probably sold out. At least that’s what I’m telling myself so I don’t open the flood gate.


----------



## tomp (Apr 17, 2021)

Pete, just open them gates))

re Gold County best to send Alan an email, his website is sparse.

also I just looked at Fred Clarks Division list and he has a 5 bulb division, you could call him and ask about the dorsal.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 17, 2021)

tomp said:


> Pete, another reason to search. I got this semi alba ‘H and R’ from Alan at Gold Country in 2012.
> View attachment 26990
> View attachment 26991
> I Pete,
> ...


That’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2021)

lovely


----------

